# Corroded TB and Manifold?



## mwright92 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello,

I've recently been cleaning up my engine bay but can't for the life of me get the TB or manifold to clean. they are covered in corrosion, i've tried carb cleaner, autosol but its not working. I don't want them to shine just want them to be 'clean.'

Any suggestions?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If it is defo corrosion getting them bead blasted should give them an OEM finish but you will need to remove them to get it done


----------



## mwright92 (Oct 12, 2013)

So is there no way at all to just get them clean whilst on the car?

Matt


----------



## Tsia (Dec 21, 2013)

Seems unlikely unless you want a half-ars*d job. Haven't ever been in the bay of a TT, but TBs aren't usually too difficult to get off, although the manifold may well be. I'm a sucker for details, so I'd still say it's worth it!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You could always paint it with high temp paint :idea:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

im painting mine same colour as car

just use high temp lacquer after


----------

